# Camping In The Smokeys



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're giving some thought to a vacation to the Great Smoky Mountains NP. Looks like the park campgrounds are out, but saw MANY places around the park. We're really not interested in Pigeon Forge, but Townsend seems a good area. Has anyone camped down there? Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

We have camped outside of Gatlinburg at Twin Mountain RV Park, I believe that's what it was called, we've camped in Pigeon Forge countless times, and in fact going next week, will be staying at RiverEdge Rv Park, We've been through Townsend many times, never camped there, Townsend is in a more remote area, a pretty good drive from Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. If you've never been to the Great Smoky Mountains, you will love it !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!! We are looking for "more remote"...want to experience the mountains not the touristy sites. In fact, if we could find a place that no one else has ever heard of....well...that would likely be our kind of place.

Kathy hasn't been to the Smokeys, but I spent my college Freshman year in Bristol (VA) so havve played there a bit ... but never camped. We're actually continuing on a sojourn to as many National Parks, monuments, etc. as we can get to. It'll take a few years but it's a goal!

Thanks again.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds great ! National parks have so much to offer, did you happen to watch the PBS Series this week by Ken Burns called 
America's National Parks ? It was a fascinating show, definitely makes me want to tour all the National Parks, By the way,
we live about 10 minutes away from Mammoth cave National Park.
Enjoy your Smoky Mountain adventure !


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

When we visited the Smokeys a couple years ago, we stayed at Twin Creek Camping Resort. We will return to Gatlinburg again, some day, and if Twin Creek is still there and is still a well kept campground, we will stay there again. It is not "remote," but it is a beautiful private place in Gatlinburg, near the edge of town. It is just a short drive to the park entrance.

Here are a couple photos of the campground.









Erica, at our site - asphalt surface with concrete patio.









Campground office and store.









Our "street" in the campground. Very well kept place!









Playground, near the entrance.

There is a trolley stop just outside the campground entrance, which takes you to most places in downtown Gatlinburg. We were there in early June, when all the rhododendrons were in bloom (all throughout the park).

Here's a link to their website: Twin Creek Clicky

Mike

(PS: Our "National Parks Visited" list includes: Great Smokey Mountain NP, Mammoth Cave NP, Acadia NP, Pike's Peak NP, Rocky Mountain NP, Badlands NP, Yellowstone NP (twice), Grand Teton NP (twice), Arches NP, Canyonlands NP, and Glacier NP (including Waterton National Peace Park, in Alberta).)


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

You should lookup Elkmont it is a campground within the mountains 
Donnie and I are camping there at the end of Oct...no hookups no running water 
Just us and the dogs with nature
Stephanie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

kywoman said:


> You should lookup Elkmont it is a campground within the mountains
> Donnie and I are camping there at the end of Oct...no hookups no running water
> Just us and the dogs with nature
> Stephanie


There's always Cades Cove for dry camping. Townsend is a really nice little town but the CG's are a little pricey . . . but they are full hookups I believe.

C-


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hurry Judi! You can got to the rally in Gatlinburg!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

No gaurantees, but i am wathcing this thread also. It is one of the places we were talking about adding next year. DW wants to go to the Jack Daniels distillery. no surprise there.

Jim


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

We're watching this one too... trying to plan the "Bucket List" trip: Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, Glacier NP, Badlands, Mt Rushmore, etc, next Summer.
Eric


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

We went to the Smokies this past March. Left the OB home though. Great hiking in the mountains. (I thought I was in decent physical shape







) We where on some trails where we saw no one. Other trails are the tourista kind, but still some great scenary. As stated CG's inside the park have no hookups. I did ask about generator use, they said yes, but only during specified hours. I would love to go back for the fall colors. GSMNP has a informative web site. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Smokemont looks great, but no hookups. If you want a view check out this place My link It only has 5 premium sites, but they have great views. I am headed there in November. Another place is Moonshine creek. Its not bad, and you can stay on on a small creek.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

sleecjr said:


> Smokemont looks great, but no hookups. If you want a view check out this place My link It only has 5 premium sites, but they have great views. I am headed there in November. Another place is Moonshine creek. Its not bad, and you can stay on on a small creek.


You can trust him, if he says its good, its good. (Another reason I love Outbackers.com)


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

I live about 18 miles from Townsend and highly recommend it. We used to stay at Little River Village all the time until it became a KOA. We have stayed there a few times since it became a KOA. We now stay at the one right next to it called Treemont. We like the A loop. Townsend and Cades Cove are in Blount County. Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge, Sevierville are in Sevier County. Townsend bills itself as "The peaceful side of the Smokies." The Sevier County side is more built up with touristy things. It's kinda like Myrtle Beach, SC without the beach. Cades Cove is the most visited destination within the GSMNP. You have to see the Cove as us locals call it. If you bike, go on a Saturday or Wednesday morning before 10:00 AM when it is closed to cars. Only bikers, and walkers/hikers (some jog) till 10:00. It is an 11 mile one way loop through an old mountain community.

The cades cove campground is next to Cades Cove. Cades Cove and Elkmont Campgrounds are open year round. There are many other GSMNP campgrounds throughout the park in TN and NC. On each side of the GSMNP is the Cherokee National Forest in TN. It streaches from the VA border with TN all the way to the GA border with the National Park in the middle breaking it into a northern and southern section. I camp more in the Cherokee NF than the GSMNP.

For you English majors out there Smokey is the Bear. Smoky is the National Park. MtnBikrTN


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info!! Townsend sounds great...but so does Cherokee NF as we *really* aren't into crowds or touristy stuff when we're camping. We haven't gotten down to details yet but will certainly check out the NF when we do.

And thanks for the correction on the name spelling.







Fixed it in the 1st post but can't change the thread title







I knew it didn't look right when I typed it...


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Check out smokey bear campgounds. They are privately owned and about 10 miles east of Gatlinburg on 321. It is a small place with full hook ups (I think only 50 sites) and is is kind of secluded even though it's right off 321. We stayed for a week last year and loved it. The places in the mountians are great especially the state campground in Cosby(which is really secluded) but no hook ups. Heres the link

http://smokybearcampground.com


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We also stayed at Smoky Bear Campground and had a wonderful week. The sites are a little closer together but not horribly so, we were at the bottom end of the cg, site #18 so had a good space between us and #17 on the one side, which was nice.

Would also definitely recommend, Ali


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I went though the Smoky Mt. back in 1962 with my family and then drove through it about 15 years ago. Beautiful area! Would have loved to have stayed there for a while it looked like a great place to stay a while.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

We also like the non tourist areas to camp. We spent a week in Cherokee NC at the KOA and had a great time. It is an hour over the mountains to Pigeon Forge but you will spend most of your time in the mountains.


----------



## vinny (Sep 17, 2014)

We are considering a trip to GSMNP next October to catch the leaf change. Looking at the post here Twin Creek seems to have top ratings. We will be coming up from Florida via US75 to 441. Can anyone tell me what the road grades are like. I will be piulling a 298RE with a 2500 Silverado.
Also are there any other suggested RV parks I assume the information posted is still relative although a few years old?


----------

